# good time to be on the sykes



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Not to many much for me to report cause most of the time I wade fish and i recently cut the sh*t out of my foot so Iv been out of the water :banghead but on to the good news. Been to the sykes bridge south side 3 times this week and theres some NICE spanish in there where it drops off. Been free lining little bait fish and using the little tiny gotcha plug in chrome with the red or yellow heads. You might have to deal with a few 13 inch-ers but me and a few buddys have pulled some slabs out of there this week. Good luck:letsparty


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

what kind of numbers?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I went by Sikes at about 9 - 9:30 Nothing happening. The water was as dark as it is in the Gulf. In 30 minutes, I didn't see anyone hook up!


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah how many were caught?????

I went last weekend and caught two spanish.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

> *tom1s (4/27/2009)*Been to the sykes bridge south side 3 times this week and theres some NICE spanish in there where it drops off. Been free lining little bait fish and using the little tiny gotcha plug in chrome with the red or yellow heads.




ive been fishing there on and off for a few years now but only got to throw out line where there was space. how far down is the drop off?

appreciate it!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I had in 6 or 7 in about 2 hours, and I was fishing about 50 feet out. I like fishing in close right where it drops off from shore cause its not as packed with people. Sorry if some of yall showed up at the wrong time...Im sure its going to happen to me soon...


----------

